# I'll be in a couple



## Sparky05

Moin!

Was bedeutet "I'll be in a couple?

Ein Mann wird von seiner Schwester aufgefordert, zum Essen zu kommen und erwidert darauf "I'll be in a couple".

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Demiurg

Ich vermute, es ist die Kurzform von:  _I'll be (ready / there / with you) in a couple (of minutes)_.


----------



## Kajjo

Sparky05 said:


> "I'll be in a couple?


_Komme gleiche!
Bin gleich da!
Bin in ein paar Minuten da._

Demiurg hat die englische Phrase perfekt erklärt.


----------



## ayuda?

Demiurg said:


> Ich vermute, es ist die Kurzform von:  _I'll be (ready / there / with you) in a couple (of minutes)_.



Ich stimme Dir ganz zu.
*"I'll be in a couple". *
Wie es eigentlich da steht macht das eigentlich keinen Sinn.
Man mag wohl ja auch sagen: _I’ll* see* you in a couple_. [ In diesem Fall heißt es: I’ll see you in a couple of minutes.


----------



## elroy

Sparky05 said:


> Ein Mann wird von seiner Schwester aufgefordert, zum Essen zu kommen und erwidert darauf "I'll be in a couple".


 Wo hast Du das gehört? Das kommt mir äußerst seltsam vor. Die Auslassung von "minutes" ist normal, nicht aber die Auslassung des Prädikats nach "be". Meiner Erfahrung nach heißt es immer "I'll be there in a couple" oder dergleichen. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du nichts überhört hast? 

Ayuda?, stimmst Du mir zu?


----------



## ayuda?

Aber nein!
Bei_ "I'll be in a couple"_ muss man unbedingt _“of minutes”_ danach haben. Ich würde das nie behaupten. Das ist doch nicht auszulassen, was?
Ich muss schon wieder sagen, dass das für mich sonst keinen Sinn hat.
Außerdem würde beispielweise kein Nichtmuttersprachler das kapieren–deshalb entsteht tatsächlich der ursprungliche Beitrag.
Lassen wir mal sehen, was die anderen dazu sagen!


----------



## elroy

Also "I'll be there in a few" ist durchaus gebräuchlich. Bestimmt hast Du das mal gehört/gesagt. Und wenn es mit "a few" geht, warum sollte es nicht auch mit "a couple" gehen?

Wie gesagt, "a couple" stört mich nicht, "I'll be" dagegen schon. Was hältst Du denn _da_von_?_


----------



## ayuda?

elroy said:


> Also "I'll be there in a few" ist durchaus gebräuchlich. Bestimmt hast Du das mal gehört/gesagt. Und wenn es mit "a few" geht, warum sollte es nicht auch mit "a couple" gehen?
> 
> Wie gesagt, "a couple" stört mich nicht, "I'll be" dagegen schon. Was hältst Du denn _da_von_?_



Wie gesagt, "a couple" stört mich nicht, "I'll be* []* in a couple" dagegen schon. Was hältst Du denn _da_von_?_

*▶[there] braucht man schon.*
Aber gewiss doch. Ich halte das für richtig.
Also, "I'll be *[there]* in a few" ist durchaus gebräuchlich.
Genau wie bei “I’ll be *[there]* in a couple” der Fall ist.
Die Hinfügung des Wortes *“there”* ändert alles am Gesamteindruck, und darauf lässt es sich nicht verzichten.  
Daher macht sich das Ganze klar.
Das wollte ich nur sagen.


----------



## bearded

Before reading the above posts, I had interpreted ''I'll be in a couple'' as ''I'll come along with my fiancé'' or similar (wir werden zu zweit sein).
Is it utterly absurd?
/
Bevor ich obige Beiträge las, hatte  ich 'I'll be in a couple' als ''wir werden zu zweit sein'' interpretiert. Ist dies völlig ausgeschlossen?


----------



## elroy

Lustig  aber ja, das ist leider ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht wurde die Aufforderung als Frage formuliert?

"Are you ready, dearest brother?"

"I'll be in a couple."


----------



## ayuda?

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielleicht wurde die Aufforderung als Frage formuliert?
> 
> "Are you ready, dearest brother?"
> 
> "I'll be in a couple."


Yes, then it would make sense! Good thinking!


----------



## elroy

No, in that case it would need to be "I will be in a couple."


----------



## ayuda?

elroy said:


> No, in that case it would need to be "I will be in a couple."


Totally disagree with that, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Bondstreet

_.
>> #1: Was bedeutet "I'll be in a couple?
Ein Mann wird von seiner Schwester aufgefordert, zum Essen zu kommen und erwidert darauf "I'll be in a couple".
_
"I'll be in a couple" here means that he will be coming with another person, to make up a twosome (couple) for the meal. Perhaps his sister will have a companion for the meal - so he probably doesn't want to be the "odd one out".

"I'll be in a couple" is a rather vague expression, suggesting that his sister would immediately know who her brother would be bringing with him. 

More usual expressions might be: "I'll bring someone with me", or "I'll bring a friend with me",  or "I'll bring Victoria with me"... , or "I'll bring Victoria to make up a couple..." 


On the other hand, if he had meant to say that he would be there soon, he would need to insert "there" and specify the time period:

"I'll be there in a couple of minutes"

.


----------



## elroy

Bondstreet said:


> "I'll be in a couple" here means that he will be coming with another person


 Is this acceptable in British English?   This is not a possible reading in American English.


----------



## Demiurg

Ihr könntet die Frage ja mal im "English Only"-Forum stellen.  Da ist ein breiteres Spektum an Muttersprachlern unterwegs.


----------



## Bondstreet

_.
>> #16: "I'll be in a couple" here means that he will be coming with another person.
 Is this acceptable in British English?  This is not a possible reading in American English._

As I said in #15:

_>> "I'll be in a couple" is a rather vague expression, suggesting that his sister would immediately know who her brother would be bringing with him.
*More usual expressions* might be: "I'll bring someone with me", or "I'll bring a friend with me", or "I'll bring Victoria with me"... , or "I'll bring Victoria to make up a couple..."

>> Is this acceptable in British English? 
_
Well, I could immediately understand it, so I suppose yes. Do we know where the original quote came from?_
._


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Ihr könntet die Frage ja mal im "English Only"-Forum stellen.  Da ist ein breiteres Spektum an Muttersprachlern unterwegs.


In a couple


----------



## ayuda?

Great post, bearded man!

A little time spent on research eliminates the possibility of endless, erroneous, confusing extra posts which are merely base on personal perspective, rather than fact [lol]. Your post clears up _everything_, as far as I am concerned.

At times it is frustrating because some people hang on to erroneous information like a rabid dog with a bone.
[By the way, I’m always right. ]


----------



## bearded

ayuda? said:


> Great post, bearded man!


Thank you, but I had added 'conversation over the phone', which actually does not exist in the OP phrase.  Now I have amended my enquiry:
I'll be in a couple


----------



## bearded

Sparky05 said:


> Ein Mann wird von seiner Schwester aufgefordert, zum Essen zu kommen


Meinst Du, er wird zum Essen eingeladen?  Erfolgt das Gespräch am Telefon? Danke für Aufklärung.


----------



## Sparky05

So, bin wieder da ;-) Nein, er ist im Stall und seine Schwester kommt, um ihn zum Essen zu holen. Der Satz stammt aus einem Buch, die Autorin ist Texanerin.


----------



## bearded

Dann könnte vielleicht Beides stimmen: sowohl 'ich komme in ein paar Minuten' wie auch 'ich komme mit jemand anderem'...


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> 'ich komme mit jemand anderem'...


 Das bleibt für mich weiterhin ausgeschlossen. Im anderen Thread hat sich keiner der Amerikanisch-Englisch-Sprecher eindeutig dieser Deutung angeschlossen, und darüber hinaus hat sich die Diskussion dort als ziemlich verwirrend erwiesen, weshalb sie leider keine klaren Schlüsse zulässt.


----------



## Sparky05

Er ist auch alleine in der Scheune. Das ganze Buch ist verwirrend :-( 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## elroy

Welches Buch ist es, und wer ist die Autorin?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht ist es einfach ein Druckfehler? Und müsste eigentlich lauten: „I’ll be *in in* a couple“? Vgl. hier: I'll be in a couple Engl.


----------



## JulianStuart

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielleicht ist es einfach ein Druckfehler? Und müsste eigentlich lauten: „I’ll be *in in* a couple“? Vgl. hier: I'll be in a couple Engl.


I added the post below to that thread in English Only



> Since the OP has not provided a specific context, I went looking and found something close, and it's consistent with "a dinner invitation" - a family gathering where everyone is eating (later in the story we find that out)
> Here's a quote from a female author from Arizona
> 
> “Now, you’ve been out here more than an hour and she’s going to notice soon. I’ll give you another five minutes to get your shit together and *come back inside.* ...”
> “No,” he glanced at her again. “Just give me a minute.* I’ll be in in a couple.”*


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thanks!  So it may really be a typo, I guess.


----------



## Bondstreet

.
_>> #1: Ein Mann wird von seiner Schwester aufgefordert, zum Essen zu kommen und erwidert darauf "I'll be in a couple"._

So the original quote by Sparky in #1 was inaccurate... he missed out one of the "*in*" words - which completely alters the meaning...


----------

